# Iri 7/3 & Ai 7/6



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Fished slack low at IRI Tuesday afternoon. Mostly 5" white zooms on a 1.5oz jighead ... some blues were hitting them and ripping them in half ... a couple guys landed a few ... 16" to 19" range. Got one short (20") on the zoom.

The bite stopped so I switched to 2oz inline sinker and a 6/0 hook and big bunker chunks ... one good hit, no more fish landed. Some baitfish around and blues/striper occasionally leaping out of the water.

A few dolphin were in the inlet ... a guy said he counted 100 right off the beach during the course of the morning the previous day. Another guy at 3Rs said the same thing ... didn't fish 3Rs as it was low tide.

Did AI south walkover from just after high tide (2pm) till early evening ... 2 small croaks, 2 small kings, 1 stingray ... the ray fought like a game fish ... up and down the beach ... then we caught a glimpse in the breaker  Well, a nice day to be out there ... west wind had the flies around ... some green and many black ... not too bad if you stay within 10 feet of the water ... a different story back about 20 feet  Lots of crabs chewing up the baits.


----------



## jckea (Jun 11, 2007)

thanks for the report...


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Glad you had a good time. I'll hopefully be down this weekend with the family to chase some fish. Might be bringing some of the WBB too. 

Those dolphins are terrible for the fishermen. But I love watching them anyway!


----------



## dckhd247 (Sep 9, 2003)

Glad you got a few fish, man... The blues were annoying last week when I was trying to find a keeper striper... Did you see my pic at the other place with the 14lb blue... That one was caught right under the bridge...


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Yep ... and that's where they were for me too ... right past the bridge supports


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Me and the wife may be down there... Fishbait I'm holding clinics for you and FC if you would like.. LOL



fishbait said:


> Glad you had a good time. I'll hopefully be down this weekend with the family to chase some fish. Might be bringing some of the WBB too.
> 
> Those dolphins are terrible for the fishermen. But I love watching them anyway!


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Nice report Bob , Havent heard from you much lately . Good to see you got out there. By the way I guess your Dad is doing fine?

Clinic? Is this free for all us Noobies?  J/K I maybe out that way if we strike out looking at boats but if we score then I'll be MIA till I get Chartering . Later


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

kmw21230 said:


> Me and the wife may be down there... Fishbait I'm holding clinics for you and FC if you would like.. LOL


That's alright KMW, I got the sandflea catching thing down pretty good. However, if you're interested in catching something worth eating, then you better find a flat rock right next to me and cast in the same spot I cast in, and use the same bait I use. Even with that, I can't guarantee that you will be able to catch a fish. Afterall, Fingers does it every weekend and look at his results (or lack there of). Maybe you better stay on the beach with your wife and stick to catching sandfleas.


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

fishbait said:


> That's alright KMW, I got the sandflea catching thing down pretty good. However, if you're interested in catching something worth eating, then you better find a flat rock right next to me and cast in the same spot I cast in, and use the same bait I use. Even with that, I can't guarantee that you will be able to catch a fish. Afterall, Fingers does it every weekend and look at his results (or lack there of). Maybe you better stay on the beach with your wife and stick to catching sandfleas.


LOL, by the way, i just bought a yak, so i'll be lurking around CHSP for hengstthomas and anchor down right next to him and cast in the same spot he cast in, using the same bait and same lures.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

terpfan said:


> LOL, by the way, i just bought a yak, so i'll be lurking around CHSP for hengstthomas and anchor down right next to him and cast in the same spot he cast in, using the same bait and same lures.


So when I see you coming I'll have to cast to a "fake spot" huh? J/K ... Always looking for company out there. When ya coming?


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

fishbait said:


> That's alright KMW, I got the sandflea catching thing down pretty good. However, if you're interested in catching something worth eating, then you better find a flat rock right next to me and cast in the same spot I cast in, and use the same bait I use. Even with that, I can't guarantee that you will be able to catch a fish. Afterall, Fingers does it every weekend and look at his results (or lack there of). Maybe you better stay on the beach with your wife and stick to catching sandfleas.


LMAO!


----------



## e-mag (Jun 15, 2006)

terpfan,congrats on the new yak.is it a revo?


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*Hey Terppie!*

TerpFan... You and I need to hook up and fish.. IT's funny how a man that lives \works 10 blocks from my house is the hardiest man to hookup with... I guess if I can't fish with you, I'll be forced to fish with my other (somewhat talented) asian friends; or that Mountain Man from Fred-Neck with the Nissan (Banana color) Pickup...... Wink Wink!!


terpfan said:


> LOL, by the way, i just bought a yak, so i'll be lurking around CHSP for hengstthomas and anchor down right next to him and cast in the same spot he cast in, using the same bait and same lures.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

kmw21230 said:


> that Mountain Man from Fred-Neck with the Nissan (Banana color) Pickup...... Wink Wink!!


The "Bay Watch" mobile..... Hehehe  

Just placed my order too. Mine should be here in a couple weeks.


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

i bought a divorce boat named "outfitter"  i'm pretty sure revolution is on its way soon. Kmw, you know my schedule. i just came back from romancoke. fished from 1 tp 4am. since my schedule is so messed up, it is hard to hook up.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Terp, I have a wife that loves to get me out the house... so let me know when you're going to make another mid-night run, and I'll meet you at your place of business. I know you're dying to cast my Ballistic... LOL Plus, I'm ready to challenge you..... (Distance) LOL So bring the ZZiplexx....


terpfan said:


> i bought a divorce boat named "outfitter"  i'm pretty sure revolution is on its way soon. Kmw, you know my schedule. i just came back from romancoke. fished from 1 tp 4am. since my schedule is so messed up, it is hard to hook up.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Di I see (or hear) the gauntlet being thrown ?? Never seen you cast before big K but I have seen Terpfan ... I wouldn't wager any real money!

opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Oh Chit Cyg, stirring the pot again, are you?

opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

Let me know when this is going to happen so I can take some pictures . Maybe I can film it too .


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

GhostCrab said:


> Let me know when this is going to happen so I can take some pictures . Maybe I can film it too .


Documentation .... I love it !

opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Fishbait throws $10 down on Terpfan.

opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Shoot, I ain't bettin' on KMW if my life depended on it.  You can't have a straight casting competition . . . you need to handicap it. 

Here it is:

Terpfan's LONGEST cast vs. KMW's (2) LONGEST casts . . . combined  

I put 20$ on Terpfan even after the handicap.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I Knew this was gonna get good !!  

Is there anyone that will show some love for Big K and his Ballistic ? !!! 

opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*question*

those chunks with the inline sinker were you fishing that bottom fish style or, casting and retreiving.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I see I gets no love! The funny thing is you guys have never seen me cast! Well at least Terp has.......


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

kmw21230 said:


> I see I gets no love! The funny thing is you guys have never seen me cast! Well at least Terp has.......


No worries Big K. The WBB still got love for ya. So what kinds numbers you hitting? Do I need to practice more?

Conventional wisdom says the "Distance can not be purchased, it can only be accomplished, but it sure as hell helps to have a ballistic"


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

95-105 yards.. (no bait) what about you fishy..?




fishbait said:


> No worries Big K. The WBB still got love for ya. So what kinds numbers you hitting? Do I need to practice more?
> 
> Conventional wisdom says the "Distance can not be purchased, it can only be accomplished, but it sure as hell helps to have a ballistic"


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Back in the winter, I was hitting 130-140 but I think I'm hitting 150-160 with my new equipment. Not really in Terps league yet, but I'm getting there.


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

I'll have to watch and learn from y'all . I guess this means that pretty much all of y'all can go pass that bouy at tha Coke?


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

kmw21230 said:


> 95-105 yards.. (no bait) what about you fishy..?


i thought last time we were at romancoke, you were casting upto the bouy, which is 130 yards. you might be losing your form.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Nope... To have lost my form I would have had to have it in the first place... !!!! 




terpfan said:


> i thought last time we were at romancoke, you were casting upto the bouy, which is 130 yards. you might be losing your form.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

spinning? Braid? measured..? either way that's good... 



fishbait said:


> Back in the winter, I was hitting 130-140 but I think I'm hitting 150-160 with my new equipment. Not really in Terps league yet, but I'm getting there.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

fishbait said:


> Back in the winter, I was hitting 130-140 but I think I'm hitting 150-160 with my new equipment. Not really in Terps league yet, but I'm getting there.


"Your mother's been telling stories about me again, ah?" - Campbell (Braveheart '95)


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

kmw21230 said:


> spinning? Braid? measured..? either way that's good...


The combo is a Ballistic paired to a Basia #5 using 17lb Saltiga Surf braid to throw a standard lacrosse ball which is about 5 oz.

Oki, you're so wierd!


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

okimavich said:


> "Your mother's been telling stories about me again, ah?" - Campbell (Braveheart '95)


Dude, we talked about this. Your embarassing me with your randomness . . . please stop, or your card will be revoked.


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

We talked about this... and this isn't what we talked about.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

kmw21230 said:


> 95-105 yards.. (*no bait*) what about you fishy..?


No wonder you ain't catchin them!!!


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

That buoy is only 80 yards out. We talked about this.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

fingersandclaws said:


> That buoy is only 80 yards out. We talked about this.


We did talk about this and I thought I remember TerpFan at one point saying he was going to use a laser range finder to find out the true distance. TF ... did you ever do that?


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

romancoke bouy is 130 yards out.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I was joking.!!! 



TunaFish said:


> No wonder you ain't catchin them!!!


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

terpfan said:


> romancoke bouy is 130 yards out.


Which is a good thing because early last year I was feelin' mighty low only being able to cast out to within 10 yards of it. I wasn't using my good rods so hopefully I can do a little better now.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Lol,*



kmw21230 said:


> I was joking.!!!


So was I. Just couldn't resist that one..


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Funny little Tuna!!! 



TunaFish said:


> So was I. Just couldn't resist that one..


----------

